# Kendall Jenner walks the runway during the Chanel show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 - September 30,2014 (x11)



## Mandalorianer (1 Okt. 2014)

​


----------



## eagleeye. (1 Okt. 2014)

*Wenn ich die Form des Outfits hier oben sehe,
so kommt mir spontan SpongeBob in den Sinn 







Danke für die Bilder...

ciao*


----------



## CukeSpookem (2 Okt. 2014)

Jo, Faltrollo mit Strichcode


----------



## zrrtter443 (3 Okt. 2014)

das kleid ist wirklich horror........die frau aber nicht


----------

